# 84FS Grips



## davidjhelbig (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey, I have an *84FS* and I was looking for *narrower grips*. Anyone know of any that will give my *Cheetah* a narrower profile?

Thanks!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

davidjhelbig said:


> Hey, I have an *84FS* and I was looking for *narrower grips*. Anyone know of any that will give my *Cheetah* a narrower profile?
> 
> Thanks!


Sadly, the only real option is to find the 85 (single-stack version) and buy that instead. I have a bone spur on my thumb that the 84 pings badly, and have found nothing to help - to the point where I'm sure folks here are tired of hearing about it. 

The wooden grips are an oonch thinner, about 1/20th of an inch overall total (1/40" each side) which makes little difference really.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> Sadly, the only real option is to find the 85 (single-stack version) and ....


Beat me to it. I have both. You could try to profile-down the grips a bit with some delicate sanding, but there isn't a lot of excess room to spare.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> Beat me to it. I have both. You could try to profile-down the grips a bit with some delicate sanding, but there isn't a lot of excess room to spare.


Don't suppose you want to trade the 85 for another 84? Huh, huh?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> Don't suppose you want to trade the 85 for another 84? Huh, huh?


Oddly I've been in the market for another 84 if your offer is serious.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> Oddly I've been in the market for another 84 if your offer is serious.


Semi-serious, really. I would love to find something that doesn't kill my thumb, but don't want to trade out for something I haven't tried yet. Since I don't carry or use defensively in the house, I will probably just go to another .22 toy.


----------

